# looking for a caterer in the sacramento area



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

im looking for a caterer in the sacramento area, so far most of the places i have been to i have not been impressed with the food. 

if any one works in that area and can cook for a party as big as 200 please contact me i would love to talk to you

Alex


----------

